# The Maintenance Shoppe



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know The Maintenance Shoppe is a great place for anything boat or PWC related. Gavin and Jeremy are top notch and will go the extra mile in terms of service, standing behind their work, and technical expertise. Also posted in boat repair section...

They did some great work on my boat and I have lots of pics. I've used them for cosmetic repairs, wiring and stereo, engine work, trailer work,etc.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i would agree. they do great work at a fair price. the key word is great work! give them a shot with your next boat issue or maintenance. also they will get you back on the water super fast.


----------

